# Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair better than Best Buy!



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Well in the past with computer issues I usually brought it in to the geek squad. Always took too long and they try to sell you everything they have. So this time I made a better decision and went with Brandon. He was easy to work with, did the work within 24hrs, fixed my computer, and saved about 100+hrs of work. To top it off, it was cheap and he did a great job. As a matter of fact the computer I am typing on is the one he fixed. I definitely recommend Brandon for your computer problems. Young, educated, and professional. Great guy, amazing what positive things can come from this forum.
Give him a call. 

Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair 
<span style="visibility: visible;" id="main"><span style="visibility: visible;" id="search">850-384-8863

P.S. This forum does more for small business than our local Chamber of Commerce organizations. Thanks again Chris! (and mods)


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, +1000. He does all of of stuff for both business locations and our personal computers. Great guy to do business with.



Heller High Water said:


> Well in the past with computer issues I usually brought it in to the geek squad. Always took too long and they try to sell you everything they have. So this time I made a better decision and went with Brandon. He was easy to work with, did the work within 24hrs, fixed my computer, and saved about 100+hrs of work. To top it off, it was cheap and he did a great job. As a matter of fact the computer I am typing on is the one he fixed. I definitely recommend Brandon for your computer problems. Young, educated, and professional. Great guy, amazing what positive things can come from this forum.
> Give him a call.
> 
> Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair
> ...


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

only person allowed to work on mine or family's computers if a problem arises :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

He fixxes all our stuff!!!:thumbup:


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone have a number for him ? I have a sick computer..


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

Heller High Water said:


> 850-384-8863


Think that's his number in that jumbled code.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Almost any stand alone shop worth anything will be loads better than the blue screwups.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*What his number?*

Looking for a new desk top with 6 gigs memory and 1 T storage. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Brandon, Do you build computers? I build my own, but I don't like doing it for other people as I'm not a fan of providing tech support. It'd be nice to have someone down here that I could refer people to.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i was going to ask the same thing, i need a new tower built, and my home office set up and integrated...


----------

